# Rushmetal & Black Tied



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey everyone! Haven't posted an FOTD/FOTN in a little while cause I've been away on vacation. Anyhoo, I wanted to get back to posting tuts on youtube and here's a look a did for a youtuber request. Let me know what you all think. Constructive criticism is always welcome!!

All MAC unless noted otherwise
FACE
Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup - Shade 12 (G)
Clinique Blended Face Powder - 03 Transparency

BLUSH
bronzing powder - Refined Golden

EYES
UDPP
Rushmetal Pigment
Black Tied e/s
Shroom for highlight
Smolder Eye Kohl
Diorshow Mascara

LIPS
Spice lipliner
Plastique lipstick
C- Thru lipglass


----------



## MaddyMoo (Jul 22, 2007)

i love it! beautiful and sparkly


----------



## LipstickChick (Jul 22, 2007)

That's just gorgeous!  And your blending skills are superb!

I have to try that lip combo out tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## breathless (Jul 22, 2007)

that looks hot! great job!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 22, 2007)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

That's super pretty!


----------



## nyrak (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Must have that pigment!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 22, 2007)

I love that, so sparkly!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LipstickChick* 

 
_That's just gorgeous! And your blending skills are superb!

I have to try that lip combo out tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 

I absolutely LOVE Spice lipliner! I've never been a big lipstick fan but just started getting into buying lipsticks, and I'm loving Plastique!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 22, 2007)

*That's gorgeous!!!!!!! *


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 22, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## entipy (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG SPARKLES!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this SO much!!!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 22, 2007)

This is so beautiful and intense. Would love to see just a touch of rushmetal in the center of your lips....

But can you get any better than this look? It's so pulled together.


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 22, 2007)

that's so awesome!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 22, 2007)

Love this as everything else you do!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG, I LOVE IT! This look so good!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 22, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 22, 2007)

so hot!! I want rushmetal!!!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 22, 2007)

This is too beautiful for words.


----------



## franimal (Jul 22, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 22, 2007)

Breathtaking!!! You are so beautiful...


----------



## Saints (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a gorgeous look


----------



## makeba (Jul 22, 2007)

sooo cute!!!!


----------



## verdge (Jul 22, 2007)

I like this look!!! sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 22, 2007)

Gorgeous combo!


----------



## pookus (Jul 22, 2007)

this is GORGEOUS!  my mac order hasnt arrived yet, but im going to have to try something similar with what i have as a practice tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  thanks for posting this!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! That looks hot.  I love bronzy/black combos!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments everyone!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_This is so beautiful and intense. Would love to see just a touch of rushmetal in the center of your lips....

But can you get any better than this look? It's so pulled together._

 
Yeah, I always forget that I can use some of the pigments for lip color too! lol. But that's a really great idea, so the next time I wear this I'll give it a shot!!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 23, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 23, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow...very pretty..i especially love the lips..the color is beautiful on your skin..its the first thing i noticed


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 23, 2007)

thats HOTT.


----------



## Renee (Jul 23, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 23, 2007)

You look really pretty! Great blending skills. Don't you just love the new  Rushmetal piggys!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW! You just did my favored look! and you did it PERFECTLY!
Best choise of colours, great blendings, symmetry. I like it.


----------



## snowkei (Jul 23, 2007)

love the sparkling


----------



## zori (Jul 23, 2007)

I love this entire look. It's so gorgeous! 
Spice lipliner is one of my faves!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 23, 2007)

beautiful! whats your youtube name? i'd love to see the tutorials you've made.


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 23, 2007)

i love the dimension this gives... the colors, ur eyes... perfect!


----------



## gis08 (Jul 25, 2007)

amazing! and you're beautiful


----------



## paula3boys (Jul 25, 2007)

That looks absolutely gorgeous and makes me want to run out and buy it all!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *powderpaint* 

 
_beautiful! whats your youtube name? i'd love to see the tutorials you've made._

 
kuuipo1207. if you click on "My youtube tutorials" in my signature it should take you to my youtube channel.


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 26, 2007)

So gorgeous!  I have to try this.  I LOVE the way you do your makeup.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 26, 2007)

LOVE the eyes and lips! Perfection


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 27, 2007)

This look is sizzling.....it is simply devine,  i love it


----------



## Dani (Jul 27, 2007)

Why, _why, _*why* didn't I get Rushmetal?
Absolutely breathtaking


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_Why, why, *why* didn't I get Rushmetal?
Absolutely breathtaking_

 
If you have Copper Sparkle pigment, that's all it basically is. The biggest difference is that Copper Sparkle has bigger "copper sparkles" and Rushmetal is a touch more "golden" than Copper Sparkle...but nothing too extraordinarily different unless you swatch them side by side and really really look at it. I have NC 35-37 (depending on the season), since skintone matters a lot.


----------



## maggiep07 (Jul 27, 2007)

ooh that looks really really nice!
i will have to try this one!
beautiful


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, this is great. It's so beautiful, very sultry. It really is pretty >.<

That's me, jealous. Haha.


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 27, 2007)

absolutely stunning, you should post more fotds


----------



## little teaser (Jul 27, 2007)

i agree its a gorgeous combo that im gonna try tonight.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, this is so pretty. I love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## bebebolita (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello:
I would like to know, which one is the page you found, to see how to contour depending your face shape?


----------



## seonmi (Aug 7, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 7, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## midget (Aug 8, 2008)

perfect


----------



## vcanady (Aug 8, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 8, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## Tashibap (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## fillintheblank (Aug 8, 2008)

oh wow i love it! those eyes and lips!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 8, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 8, 2008)

So shimmery and pretty! =)


----------



## rocketqueen (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic eyes!


----------



## Miss uppity (Aug 10, 2008)

Super pretty!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 11, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## entipy (Aug 12, 2008)

OOOOH it's sparkly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  So purty.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Aug 13, 2008)

Sooooooo pretty!!  Love it!


----------



## mrsabc (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 13, 2008)

love the look


----------

